# USAT Hudson Battery Conversion



## wecaron (Jun 23, 2018)

Hi all. I've searched the forums for help with my battery conversion for a USAT Hudson and the comments have been helpful. Unfortunately the pics in the posts didnt come through. Since this is my first battery conversion I would greatly appreciate any help, advice and especially pics and wiring diagrams. I will be using the air wire system as i have one other air wire locomotive that i had installed when i bought the locomotive. Also parts list will be great too..

Thanks everyone in advance.

Bill


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Hi Bill welcome to this tired old forum. After being sold to click counters, admin dumped all mine and every body else's pictures, starting with T in the alphabet. Those threads will be for ever bare.
I no longer have my originals, they were 3 computers ago!
I went R/C with a different make.
Portland has a big garden railroad club. Join it and most likely a member can show you how to do it.


----------



## pimanjc (Jan 2, 2008)

*Hudson to airwire converter 6*

If you have the PS3 system in your Hudson, you can install a airwire converter 6 in the tender, intercept the track pickups with a DPDT switch toprovide a two wire connector to the tender and just run it on DCC. If it has PS2 you need to call Raymond Manley [Rayman4449] and he can fix you up.
JimC


----------



## FRedner (Mar 20, 2011)

it's a USAT Hudson, not an MTH Hudson, so unlikely it has Protosound DCS in it.


Since this post was a year old, maybe he has moved on.


FR


----------

